# Folk Punk



## Bozo Tuna (Apr 20, 2021)

Looking for some more recommendations for some folf punk. Some stuff like Chad Fontaine. the slower days n daze stuff. or just any music recommendations! thanks


----------



## Raebyday (Apr 22, 2021)

Making History, by Jade Brodie - https://jadebrodie.bandcamp.com/ more folk than punk but she writes lots of travel songs I hope this helps


----------



## Antik0p (Aug 19, 2021)

Defiance Ohio, This Bike is a Pipe Bomb, Mutiny, Ghost Mice, Paul Baribeau, and Escape From The Zoo. Just to name some of my faves. Defiance Ohio is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Bibs (Aug 19, 2021)

Hail seizures, the suburbanists, stick and poke, this is a robbery, the anorexic Olsen twin, asking for it, Evan Greer, mischief brew, profane sass, damn girl, 2nd street rag stompers, blackbird raum. 
Enjoi 
With gratitude, -Ian


----------



## mysicksadartworld (Aug 22, 2021)

What did you expect? by Odd One Out is a really fantastic folk punk album I've had on repeat lately, it's definitely worth a listen!


----------



## bip (Nov 9, 2021)

Bip Jeffers - https://bipjeffers.bandcamp.com/ this my new album


----------



## born2raizehell (Dec 31, 2022)

Antik0p said:


> Defiance Ohio, This Bike is a Pipe Bomb, Mutiny, Ghost Mice, Paul Baribeau, and Escape From The Zoo. Just to name some of my faves. Defiance Ohio is one of my all time favorites.



did you hear escape from the zoo, wasted years ep?


----------



## born2raizehell (Dec 31, 2022)

heres the link to wasted years ep for everybody who never heard it. homeless not allowed in the rednecksect!!!


----------



## packpossum (Dec 31, 2022)

holy locust are my all time faves!


----------

